# Interesting new words



## Svrtnsse (Dec 8, 2013)

I just found this site:
The Dictionary of Obscure Sorrows

It may not be news to all of you, but it is to me. Strangely enough, reading the definitions of the words made me quite happy.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 8, 2013)

*silience*
_n. _the kind of unnoticed excellence that carries on around you every day, unremarkably—the hidden talents of friends and coworkers, the fleeting solos of subway buskers, the slapdash eloquence of anonymous users, the unseen portfolios of aspiring artists—which would be renowned as masterpieces if only they’d been appraised by the cartel of popular taste, who assume that brilliance is a rare and precious quality, accidentally overlooking buried jewels that may not be flawless but are still somehow perfect


----------



## Ankari (Dec 8, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> *silience*
> _n. _the kind of unnoticed excellence that carries on around you every day, unremarkably—the hidden talents of friends and coworkers, the fleeting solos of subway buskers, the slapdash eloquence of anonymous users, the unseen portfolios of aspiring artists—which would be renowned as masterpieces if only they’d been appraised by the cartel of popular taste, who assume that brilliance is a rare and precious quality, accidentally overlooking buried jewels that may not be flawless but are still somehow perfect



That's an amazing word. I'm going to try and work that into a story.


----------



## The Construct (Dec 8, 2013)

This is brilliant!



> Strangely enough, reading the definitions of the words made me quite happy.



They need to make a word for this feeling.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 8, 2013)

Found this one on Facebook the other day:


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 9, 2013)

Very cool, but it would have been nicer had they been in alphabetical order.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 16, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> *silience*
> _n. _the kind of unnoticed excellence that carries on around you every day, unremarkably—the hidden talents of friends and coworkers, the fleeting solos of subway buskers, the slapdash eloquence of anonymous users, the unseen portfolios of aspiring artists—which would be renowned as masterpieces if only they’d been appraised by the cartel of popular taste, who assume that brilliance is a rare and precious quality, accidentally overlooking buried jewels that may not be flawless but are still somehow perfect


Like my web search I thought it said Silence at first.
The only place Bing found silience was The Dictionary of Obscure Sorrows


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 16, 2013)

It may very well be made up words. But it's still a nice site.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 16, 2013)

Svrtnsse said:


> It may very well be made up words. But it's still a nice site.



Isn't that where most words come from, though?  Like "squee."  I love this word!  It's totally onomatopoeia, which I think is probably the origin of many words.  I think that we, as writers, have not only artistic license, but artistic responsibility to contribute new and wonderful words.  Just think, without Lewis Carroll, we wouldn't have the word "jabberwocky."


----------



## danr62 (Dec 17, 2013)

And here I thought jabberwocky came from a dance group that was on that reality show a few years ago...


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 17, 2013)

danr62 said:


> And here I thought jabberwocky came from a dance group that was on that reality show a few years ago...



*sigh* Kids these days...

>.>


----------



## Ankari (Dec 17, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> Like my web search I thought it said Silence at first.
> The only place Bing found silience was The Dictionary of Obscure Sorrows



I jumped around the various links and came upon this:



> Each definition is original and handcrafted by John Koenig with his right thumb. Give feedback, tell us about your day or suggest a new obscure sorrow at [email protected].



I found it on his facebook page. It appears these words _are_ made up.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 17, 2013)

Too bad they're not real words. 
It's still an interesting idea for a page/site/blog though


----------



## Ireth (Dec 17, 2013)

Saudade is a real word: Saudade | Define Saudade at Dictionary.com


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 4, 2015)

Reviving this old thread. Turns out the Dictionary of Obscure Sorrows is now on youtube as well: https://www.youtube.com/user/obscuresorrows

Edit: Just in case you didn't go through the previous posts. The words are made up.


----------

